# Who Am I???



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

One Monday morning the UPS guy is driving the neighborhood on his usual
route. As he approaches one of the homes, he noticed that both cars
were in the driveway. His wonder was cut short by Bob, the homeowner,
coming out with a load of empty beer and liquor bottles...

"Wow, Bob, looks like you guys had one hell of a party last night, the
UPS man comments."

Bob, in obvious pain, replies, "Actually we had it Saturday night. This
is the first I have felt like moving since 4:00 am Sunday morning. We
had about fifteen couples from around the neighborhood over for some
weekend fun and it got a bit wild. Hell, we all got so drunk around
midnight that's when we started playing WHO AM I?"

The UPS man thinks a moment and says, "How do you play WHO AM I?"

"Well, all the guys go in the bedroom and we come out one at a time with
a sheet covering us and only our 'privates' showing through a hole in
the sheet, then the women try to guess who it is."

The UPS man laughs and says, "Damn, I'm sorry I missed that."

"Probably a good thing you did," Bob responds. "Your name came up seven
times


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

